# GPU-Z 0.2.6 crashes with Matrox Millennium P650



## ferry (Jul 21, 2008)

Splash comes up and then a message box with the text "Unknown architecture". Then it crashes two times. I am attaching crash dump and the text file stored in the working directory.

GC: Matrox Millennium P650
OS: MS Windows 2003 Server R2 SP2

Thanks,
Ferda


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 22, 2008)

matrox cards are not supported at this time. 

dear matrox, if you read this feel free to contact me with info on your products to add gpuz support


----------

